# Mit einem Cronjob Seiten aus dem Internet aufrufen



## DarkBart (28. März 2004)

Hallo,
Ich versuche schon den ganzen Samstag und den halben Sontag eine Erklärung zu finden wie ich Internetseite (z.B. http://www.diedomain.de/cool.php) aufrufen kann.
Leider konnte ich überall nur finden, wie man das mit Dateien auf dem Server machet.
Hab schon alles versucht

```
5 * * * * wget 'http://www.diedoamin.de/cool.php'
5 * * * * http://www.diedoamin.de/cool.php
```
Aber es geh einfach nicht.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.

Bis dann

Edit:
Hatte noch was vergessen. Ich hab die Einträge immer mit "crontab -e" gemacht,
als ich nachher "crontab -l" eingegeben hab stand der CronJob richtig in der Liste.
Muss ich dann noch irgendwas machen?

Bis dann


----------



## Deifl (28. März 2004)

DarkBart hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich versuche schon den ganzen Samstag und den halben Sontag eine Erklärung zu finden wie ich Internetseite (z.B. http://www.diedomain.de/cool.php) aufrufen kann.
> Leider konnte ich überall nur finden, wie man das mit Dateien auf dem Server machet.
> Hab schon alles versucht
> ...


Wurde der Eintrag als Benutzer oder als root gemacht?
Als Benutzer würde ich es so machen:

```
5 * * * * wget -O ~/pfad/zur/datei/cool.html http://www.diedomain.de/cool.php
```



> Ich hab die Einträge immer mit "crontab -e" gemacht,
> als ich nachher "crontab -l" eingegeben hab stand der CronJob richtig in der Liste.
> Muss ich dann noch irgendwas machen?


Vielleicht die man-page von wget zu Gemüte führen :wink:

Jochen


----------



## DarkBart (29. März 2004)

Ich bin als root angemeldet.
Hab das ausprobiert geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## DarkBart (29. März 2004)

Eingetragen ist alles und wenn ich den Befehl aufrufe, den ich in crontab eingegeben habe klappt das auch, aber er ruft ihn nicht automatisch auf.

*Edit:
Fehler gefunden/behoben hab den Server neustarten lassen.
Danke.*


----------



## Beast-Hunter (1. April 2004)

Diesen Ablauf hättest du auch mittels lynx realisieren könnten.


----------



## Deifl (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Beast-Hunter _
> *Diesen Ablauf hättest du auch mittels lynx realisieren könnten. *


... und zwar mit der Oprtion -dump


----------

